# Please Help boost gauge pods...



## Dherch17 (Jul 10, 2009)

Okay, I have a boost gauge, wide band, turbo timer ready to go in... I have a place to mount the turbo timer... I just can't find any place online anywhere to sell a gauge pod for the A-pillar. I just need a 2 gauge one obviously... Can someone help me out and post up some links that will be a perfect match for an 01 Audi TT Quattro? I would even settle for two in vent gauges as well, i've just heard the wiring can be a pain is this true? Because, if not, i would prefer the in vent gauges. Help would be very appreciated as I am fairly new to the Audi world..


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: Please Help boost gauge pods... (Dherch17)*

Check these out








http://www.modshack.info/


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

crap - I was gonna try to make a set similar. Guess the works already done. 
Too bad they aren't slightly angled


----------



## Dherch17 (Jul 10, 2009)

Dunno if i like that look, plus the wiring for a wideband and boost gauge to those locations would be a pain... Anyone know of anything else? Any help would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (Dherch17)*

That's pretty cool but being tilted upwards that much makes it look kind of silly...not sure I like it...


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (Murderface)*









Here's a better picture... unfortunately I don't drive from my hatch. I'm curious as to how the visibility is from the drivers seat.


----------



## Dherch17 (Jul 10, 2009)

That's what I'm saying as far as visibility goes... Anyone else got anything?


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: (Dherch17)*

I just installed my ModShack defrost vent pods here last week with some Revo Rev2 gauges that I modified with stock needles and I don't have any issues with visibility from the driver's seat. The oil pressure gauge gets a bit hard to read in the lower PSI range, but I can see the numbers. Boost gauge...no problems...








and to help, maybe these will be next in order and probably would likely solve anyone's visability probs...
I may get them and see...its like 10 bucks. 








Joe


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (RabbitGTDguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabbitGTDguy* »_I just installed my ModShack defrost vent pods here last week with some Revo Rev2 gauges that I modified with stock needles and I don't have any issues with visibility from the driver's seat. The oil pressure gauge gets a bit hard to read in the lower PSI range, but I can see the numbers. Boost gauge...no problems...

and to help, maybe these will be next in order and probably would likely solve anyone's visability probs...
I may get them and see...its like 10 bucks. 








Joe

Great Feedback! I was thinking of getting one pod - I also have the Rev boost gauge - and a needle I havent installed yet. (any advice would be great) I've seen the write up - but any hiccups would be good. 
Where are you getting the adapters? autometer.com?


----------



## Dherch17 (Jul 10, 2009)

How bad was the wiring on those?


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: (Dherch17)*

It wasn't bad at all. 
For both sides, I dropped the lower portions of the dash (5 bolts d side, glove box assembly p side)
I removed the stock centerfill speaker from the d side defrost vent which makes the system sound better I think. Wire routing from there for both sides was simple. Just have to feed them through and feel up in to fish them out. My p side was easy as since I was removing my XM radio ant. at the same time (I had installed in the pside defrost vent/open tweeter area), I table the cable end from my XM module to the gauge wiring plug and pulled it up through. 
Couple shots from my seat tonight...
















You can see where the angle rings could help with visibility but its not a huge issue for me either. I also have my EFU4U that reads boost/vac, oil temp and volt as well through the MFD...so I have all bases covered at any given time/moment...
Joe



_Modified by RabbitGTDguy at 8:12 PM 7-12-2009_


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: (RabbitGTDguy)*

by the way...the rings are easily obtainable. I'm going to check speed shops locally, but here they are on ebay. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories
8.95 + ship...going to see if I can find them/order them locally to save the shipping. 
Joe


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (RabbitGTDguy)*

Even from the view angle I don't like them, I don't get why they are angled







I almost bought a set but I think my homebrew pod from a while back is far better (aside from the fact the pod was on the wrong end







)


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

After looking at vette's in comparison, to me the extremely angled up look does in fact make the piece look terrible. I've seen gauge pods that have the gauges angled up a little but not THAT much...that looks like about 30 degrees from vertical.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: (Murderface)*

To each his own. They are a nice piece. 
If they weren't "angled" up at all, then they would sit flat like that pod in the homebrew picture of 'vettes. If that was the case and had the pod been designed on the right end of the vent, the gauge itself would have set slightly below the dash line and would have cause some viewing problems as well (especially on the left side of either gauge which is the problem now just with location). Just picture mine, sitting flat and with no rise and you'll see what I'm talking about. Also, less the angle or sitting flat and you'd have some issues with the wiring and tubing, especially with the boost gauge considering how much room you have to work with up in that area. 
Because of the location of the defrost vent pods *in either form*, the angle rings almost become required if you really want that in your face readability. Just to see how they look with those installed, I think I'm going to try to find some today. 
If you want explanation...I'm sure you can ask Steve (aka ModShack) and I'm sure he'd tell you the why's as well....
I've always like the Mantis option, but try to find one... either situation makes you have to pull your eyes as well. A pillar mount for in the face could be an option and/or EFU4U (which I have as well) works nice if you want that truly stealth look to things. 
Joe


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (RabbitGTDguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabbitGTDguy* »_To each his own. They are a nice piece. 

Indeed, I don't doubt they are a quality piece http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I just think that angle, functional or not, makes it look somewhat silly.


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (ILLA NOIZ)*

You can use the angle rings as visors, but I don't think you will be able to use the angle rings to angle the guages in the ModShack pods without hitting/interference from the inside walls of the pods.
Be interested in hearing your first hand experience if you do try this...


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: (quattrosNrabbits)*

The angle rings are not visors...they actually change the angle of visibility to quite a degree depending on how far you turn them. I've used them before in my 'rado when I had gauges mounted and they worked great. 
There should be enough clearance for the vent pods as well. We'll see...I'm going to get a set just to see if it works or not. Just didn't get to it today. 
Joe


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

FYI - I ordered a set of rings just to see how they work. Not sure it would work with this pod due to mounting depth. If I decide to part with 1 or all I'll post it in here.... as long as the OP is OK with that. 
-Drew


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: (ILLA NOIZ)*

so you bought them, but didn't try them...so how can you say for sure? Shots in the dark really won't help. If you'd like to try them to say for sure, that'd be a lot better. 
I intend to find out if they work or don't without the guess work. 
Joe


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (RabbitGTDguy)*

Joe - as stated
I ordered them... meaning that have not arrived yet. meaning I can not tell you if they work or not. meaning I was trying to help out...















ps. that is exactly why I can NOT say for sure


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: (ILLA NOIZ)*

your post sounded as if they already arrived and you had come to that conclusion without even trying to install. Not a huge deal, don't get yourself in a bunch. We'll find out soon enough. 
Joe


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (RabbitGTDguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabbitGTDguy* »_your post sounded as if they already arrived and you had come to that conclusion without even trying to install. Not a huge deal, don't get yourself in a bunch. We'll find out soon enough. 
Joe


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (RabbitGTDguy)*

The rings I've used in the past could be flipped around both ways, installed either as a visor, or as a tilt ring. Obviously, the angle they tilt the gauge is static. Assuming you wanted a 3o'clock high side to angle the gauge towards the driver, I think you will find the gauge will hit/interfere with the side of the vent pod.
Of course first hand experience is good. Post back what you find. If I get bored this weekend, I may try to dig up one of my spares to play around with fitment.


----------

